# Have you ever been called while driving from another driver?



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have unmarked vehicles and this is just one of the reasons. I have enough problems with crazy clients without throwing all the morons on the roadways in the mix.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just calls from hot chicks that want me to come do some hammering at their place.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just calls from hot chicks that want me to come do some hammering at their place.


Easy Rex..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Easy Rex..


They would need rex to clean their pipes.....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Jaws said:


> :whistling:whistling





summithomeinc said:


> :no::laughing::laughing:



Screw both you guys...lets see tickets. :clap:

(sorry..._got none!!!_) bass-turds :laughing:

Actually, I've been a pretty lame driver since I had to buy tires/insurance...reality sucks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I driveon admitily should pay much more attention to the road. Alot going on in the mobile office during business hours...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I driveon admitily should pay much more attention to the road. Alot going on in the mobile office during business hours...


:blink::blink::blink:

Yeah, you need to be pulled over...and ***** about it later. :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

When I see a hot chick in the mirror, I roll the window down so they can check me out. Then the phone rings and I set up a meeting.. it is rough being me sometimes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rex said:


> When I see a hot chick in the mirror, I roll the window down so they can check me out. Then the phone rings and I set up a meeting.. it is rough being me sometimes.


At least your consistent. I am betting this is a running joke. You must be like 400 lbs with adult acne and halitosis ...


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

If you saw me, you would drop to your knees..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> Screw both you guys...lets see tickets. :clap:
> 
> (sorry..._got none!!!_) bass-turds :laughing:
> 
> Actually, I've been a pretty lame driver since I had to buy tires/insurance...reality sucks.


I agree about tires....my last set was 700.00. No burning rubber for me.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

summithomeinc said:


> I agree about tires....my last set was 700.00.


Hell, my front _*2*_ were $500. Only 4 more to buy :sad:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Fvkn' ******** :laughing: (I go Michelin all the way baybeeeeeeee....)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Those are Michelins


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

In reality though...if you don't/can't drive like a normal human, you shouldn't be driving your beater around as a company vehicle. You just end up proving too many wrongs as rights.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Guess I'm the *******..Mine are Firestone...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

No...your vehicle is all wrong...dumbass!

Post a pic...I'll then show you how to fix it...we all need help.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> No...your vehicle is all wrong...dumbass!
> 
> Post a pic...I'll then show you how to fix it...we all need help.


Go hunt :jester:for it in the vehicle post dumbass. Then show me how to fix it. with your money.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Nope, all your cheese, the advice is free, ya just gotta know when to take it.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> Nope, all your cheese, the advice is free, ya just gotta know when to take it.


yEAH? well if you wouldn't stay up all night on CT you would be awake before 3:00pm. I would be willing to buy you a biscuit at guys biscuit barn if you would get up before they close...Of course tomorrow is Sunday.... Maybe next week..


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, we all gotta pay for you doomasses... :whistling


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> **Newsflash**
> 
> YOUR idea of "civility" in the thread above leaves A LOT to be desired!
> 
> Almost every post here disagrees with your theory of the insurance company being there to protect "your" best interests.......Yet you continue to hunker down & sling insults....




I don't sling insults at anyone..just holding firm on my opinion..
I have had great experiences with my insurance carriers..anytime i made a claim..all i got was a call, from an adjuster telling me not to worry, we will handle it..

Sure i visited an attorney to give info..and received a few calls..

and that was it..i never sat a day in court... I too have been "sued" when one of my guys hit another vehicle..in fact they named him in the lawsuit too..neither one of went to court.

it was handled..
Any liability or auto claim i have made was handled efficiently and with little disruption and stress added to my life..

now i agree..insurance can be Muthas...Homeowners especially..but I can honestly say my insurance companies have been great..

now to stay on focus here..it was the point of having a camera and the dilusional statements that someone would purposely try to have an accident with you because you have a lettered truck..that is ridiculous.

to suggest someone would risk their own life to try and get a lawsuit? and if you truly feel your insurance isn't there to protect you ,what good will a camera do?

Summit's case was more demanding because it was him suing...he is getting the fight from the others insurance co.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> to suggest someone would risk their own life to try and get a lawsuit? and if you truly feel your insurance isn't there to protect you ,what good will a camera do?
> 
> 
> You really think that there are not people out there that will cause an accident and fake injuries to collect money?
> ...


In my case we both have the same insurance company. Your argument makes no sense.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I got hit on my motorcycle, went to the hospital, saw my attorney afterwards, made a statement, did some PT (all paid for) then a few phone calls and a year later, I got a check.

Insurance companies are for profit (just like all of us) so naturally they look out for their best interest (just like us).

If you hit me, you better have insurance.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yeah. YOU are the one that brought up being civil....Calling peoples opinion dillusional isn't too civil..Just sayin.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


>


Just wondering why you posted a pic of yourself? Grabbing your man boobs like that? Does it have anything to do with your new lovey dovey outlook on life?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:no:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

But I do love Heat Miser..he's the bee's knees :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it make your buzz better by messin with mine? :jester::laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

summithomeinc said:


> Does it make your buzz better by messin with mine? :jester::laughing:


Definitely


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> Definitely


I guess I need to buy you more biscuits...:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...or the first biscuit. Damn, I _love _Georgia.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So I got my first today.

Yesterday, a town an hour away got some hail so I went to check it out with the sales guy.

Here we are, minding our own business when some dude pulls out of a parking lot and nearly side swipes us even though we were THREE lanes over. At the stop light, the sales guy yells out the window "HOW BIG OF A TRUCK DO WE NEED SO YOU CAN SEE US?!"

Today I got a voicemail of someone saying I have employees yelling at women in cars because of the types of cars they drive and they would never recommend my company based on this.

I called the lady back and left a voice mail saying I was actually driving the vehicle at the time and the MAN driving his car nearly hit us, which is why we were yelling at him.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, but...professional on your sales guy's part? Not at all.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

J F said:


> Yeah, but...professional on your sales guy's part? Not at all.


I would've done the same thing if I was in the passenger seat. I don't know what makes a person think they can pull out of a parking lot and go across all three lanes of traffic to get to the furthest lane.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know what makes a business man think that that kind of foolish behavior is acceptable.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

J F said:


> I don't know what makes a business man think that that kind of foolish behavior is acceptable.


Ehh oh well. With all the unprofessionalism, why be any different?

I've kept my calm numerous times but I'm too tired of all the terrible drivers.

Last week I pulled up at a stop sign at the same time as the guy to my left, meaning I have the right way. Well he decided to go like he got the green light for a drag race and since then, I've been very impatient in regards to dealing with stupidity.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Did he have bigger tires than you? In the man code, that gives him the right to go first.


----------

